# E Collar



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

Im looking at a sportdog 2000 or the 2400. Which one is the better buy for my lab? I like them both and dont want to spend the extra money on a tt.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

thehat said:


> Im looking at a sportdog 2000 or the 2400. Which one is the better buy for my lab? I like them both and dont want to spend the extra money on a tt.



IMHO, both units are great!. The 2400's transmitter is not waterproof, but the unit has 1 1/2 mile range. The 2000 has less range, the Transmitter is submersible and it is expandable to a 2 dog unit. It also is smaller and easier to take hunting.


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Give me a call if you need any information about either one.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

I bought the SD-2000 the first week it came out and have used it weekly since. I really like this collar. I would go with the SD-2000 over the 2400. Since you are buying this collar for your lab, I don't think you would need the range of the 2400. The size of the transmitter on the 2000 is something I think you will like.

--Roger


----------

